# I dont trust Online sources but i have a car!



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey, I moved to Switzerland 4months ago and am unable to find a source.

So my thought is to drive to some country in Eastern Europe where I can buy from a pharmacy without prescription. I HAVE done research on this but am unable to get concrete results.

Anyone know what countries I can go to and just buy gear at the pharmacy? The closer to Switzerland the better lol. 

Thankyou Gentlemen


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2016)

aparently you can get certain stuff over the counter in turkey


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

bvs said:


> aparently you can get certain stuff over the counter in turkey



Turkeys a little far, plus I imagine customs would be sketchier coming from there.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't have an answer as far as the closest legal country to buy gear but you need to do some serious risk assessment with this. with all the terrorist shit going on and Europe seems to be getting worse, I would think crossing back and forth between borders would be a pretty tough situation at this point.  How long are you going to be living there?


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> I don't have an answer as far as the closest legal country to buy gear but you need to do some serious risk assessment with this. with all the terrorist shit going on and Europe seems to be getting worse, I would think crossing back and forth between borders would be a pretty tough situation at this point.  How long are you going to be living there?



Hey, luckily the borders within the E.U are all pretty much open. Also Im assuming dogs don't sniff for juice. Im going to be living here for atleast 2 more years and im itching to get back on cycle. Its crazy but in 4 months I haven't seen a single person who looks like they are on something. Western Europe isn't really a lifting culture I guess. I miss USA haha


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2016)

Moldova, Romania, Bulgaria<< not sure anymore.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Moldova, Romania, Bulgaria<< not sure anymore.



Hmm yea Romania could be doable. You wouldn't happen to know if I can just walk into any pharmacy or if there is a special protocol would you?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Hmm yea Romania could be doable. You wouldn't happen to know if I can just walk into any pharmacy or if there is a special protocol would you?



I live in the middle of the sticks in the western US, how the hell would I know, I was just googling your question...lol!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I live in the middle of the sticks in the western US, how the hell would I know, I was just googling your question...lol!



haha idk, hoping I might get really lucky and someone with experience or who knows someone that did it might know.


----------



## green (Jan 18, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Hey, I moved to Switzerland 4months ago and am unable to find a source.
> 
> So my thought is to drive to some country in Eastern Europe where I can buy from a pharmacy without prescription. I HAVE done research on this but am unable to get concrete results.
> 
> ...



do your research there are a lot of labs which operate in EU and no problem with deliveries

I know a few lab names but I am not sure about the quality for that reason I am not giving names.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

green said:


> do your research there are a lot of labs which operate in EU and no problem with deliveries
> 
> I know a few lab names but I am not sure about the quality for that reason I am not giving names.



My problem with online is there are so many scammers and so few reputable sources.


----------



## green (Jan 18, 2016)

listen just stick with UK Muscle Forum, I have been there just the other day, browsing and listening to other people, those guys there can help you for sure

that might be the best place for EU


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

how come the swiss are always neutral?


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 18, 2016)

green said:


> listen just stick with UK Muscle Forum, I have been there just the other day, browsing and listening to other people, those guys there can help you for sure
> 
> that might be the best place for EU



Thanks! Ology also has a lot legit sources! lol


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Hmm yea Romania could be doable. You wouldn't happen to know if I can just walk into any pharmacy or if there is a special protocol would you?



Believe so. You just need to know what your looking and asking for over there. Cus if you say test-cyp, they won't know, but you say Testoviron Depot they'll know. Just some things I've read from others who have gone on vacation there.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Jan 19, 2016)

goodfella said:


> Believe so. You just need to know what your looking and asking for over there. Cus if you say test-cyp, they won't know, but you say Testoviron Depot they'll know. Just some things I've read from others who have gone on vacation there.



Interesting, that's exactly the kind of thing I want to be know about. I don't want to drive all the way there and come back empty handed lol


----------



## reihensechs (Jan 19, 2016)

Im in Zagreb Croatia my best friend works for Pfizer. All my meds come from her. Its close to you.


----------

